# CPU Temperatur Gadget



## ChrizzLe (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo, ich wollte fragen ob jemand ein CPU Temperatur Gadget, zum ablesen der CPU Temperatur, für Windows 7 kennt?  
Danke schonmal im voraus

mfg


----------



## Sesfontain (7. Dezember 2009)

Gabs da icht das Everest Gadget?
Zeigt nahezu alles an..
Btw .zum finden einfach google nehmen ,alternativ ist das auch im i7 HowTo verlinkt


----------



## marques (7. Dezember 2009)

Startseite - Sidebar Windows 7 - Vista Sidebar Gadget zum download

da solltest du fündig werden


----------



## ChrizzLe (7. Dezember 2009)

Dankeschön, habe ein Gadget basierend auf das Programm Speedfan gefunden 

jedoch zeigen mir beide Programme an, dass mein 3CPU Kern eine Temperatur von 78° besitzt 
Bei den anderen Kernen liegt die Temperatur jedoch bei 27°, 34° und 24°

Ist das lediglich ein Fehler des Programmes oder stimmt da etwas nicht?


----------



## jayson (10. Dezember 2009)

hier noch ein link... dort findest du viele neue system-gadgets für die sidebar..


----------

